# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Вопрос про Телегонию.

## Сергей Федорович

Мое почтение,уважаемый Патита Павана прабху!Очень нужно Ваше мнение.Современные ведические психологи проповедуют теорию телегонии https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A2...0%D0%B8%D1%8F) как реально существующую.Есть ли тому подтверждение в Ведах,и какое в целом Ваше отношение к этой теории?

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Вы задали этот вопрос нескольким отвечающим. Ответ Враджендра Кумара прабху вас должен удовлетворить.

----------

